# Google Voice Skin?



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Is it possible to at least skin the Google Voice app so it isn't so ugly. I am pretty sure next month I am going to stop paying the 20 bucks a month to text and just use GVoice because I primarily just text the girlfriend and a few other people. Google voice forwards calls too so I can just give out that number. Anyways, any help with skinning it or anything, I have a good amount of time to learn if anyone would be interested in showing me the ropes. I'm not talking an icon theme either, mainly just want to change the colors from blue and white to something darker, maybe black with white text or something along those lines.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone have any info? I have found a few people's attempts at it, they were just old versions and for a different phone, not sure if the Gvoice app is phone specific. I guess I could give it a shot


----------



## Azurewings125 (Dec 7, 2011)

Give this a try http://www.rujelus22.com/evo/


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Those work awesome, thanks a lot

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _atlien_ (Jan 8, 2012)

There is no free texting with Google Voice unless you send them through the webpage (whether on your phone or at your computer). If you do it through the Google Voice app on your phone it is still using the cellular network and you will be charged. Just an fyi cuz the webpage is very cumbersome to text with in my humble opinion.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

_atlien_ said:


> There is no free texting with Google Voice unless you send them through the webpage (whether on your phone or at your computer). If you do it through the Google Voice app on your phone it is still using the cellular network and you will be charged. Just an fyi cuz the webpage is very cumbersome to text with in my humble opinion.


Nah. Texts go over data using the app.


----------



## Joshmccullough (Feb 2, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> Nah. Texts go over data using the app.


Just make sure you use the GVoice app to send the text instead of another text/SMS app.


----------

